# What is your farthest shot with a rifle ?



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

On an animal while hunting is what I mainly meant.

I made about a 400 yarder on a running coyote (give or take a few yards of course) a long time ago. Total luck I would have to say. But it was fun to whatch him belly flop across the stubble. Unfortunately nobody was with me , So I couldn't brag.

Also, I gotta mention this, when I was in high school, I shot a hovering seagull out of the air with my scoped 30-06!!!! no kidding!! Talk about lucky on that one!! (nobody was with me then either of course)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Good shootin HH...I shoot 440yd shots for part of my practice to be a better shot. I start at 100yds and work out to 1/4 mile. Put it on a paper plate most everytime.

My best shot with witness was aprox. 660yds on a deer. He was standing facing me but on a downhill grade. I had the whole length of his back to sight in on. I figured if I put the crosshairs on his rump it should drop into his ribcage and I got lucky and it did. I was shooting a 25-06 with handloads consisting of 87gr spt at 3500fps, the pic of the buck is posted in the 'WTF' thread. He's the one on the right :sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Shot an elk in Colorado at 650-700 yards. We guessed him to be about 500 when he was standing broadside. The shots were hitting under him and he stood there... Just walked them in on him. First two were low - next two connected and he rolled down the hill. Would never have hit him if he hadn't stayed where he was and we saw the bullet hit below him.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Mule Deer, Missouri Breaks western ND (Beach area) 350 yards from a kneeling position, got the deer, got dark, got lost, stayed the night and in the morning we realized we were driving in circles in the dark, we laughed at each other all the way home.

first year with my 300 win mag. rolled him!

Have a good one


----------



## magnumhntr (Sep 18, 2002)

700 yards on a prarie dog town... lazer range finder... 24x scope... custom 22-250... and alot of luck :lol:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Man, I knew I was outta my league. My longest shot is a deer at about 40 yds. Of course, if it had been 50 yds, I would never have seen it. Swampy river bottom. I was pretty proud of it though, since I didn't have a real scope, just a red dot (hey, even in daylight those woods are dark.) and a neck shot as it was peaking around a tree from a tree stand, so completely offhand. It beat my old record of 30 yds with a double barrel muzzleloading shotgun. :wink:


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

60yds with a RWS 94 .22 caliber pellet rifle, nailed a starling sittin on the fence. Entrance hole was the size of a quater!


----------



## jim21 (May 25, 2006)

I aimed 15inches above his head.450to500yds and the 8point buck went down with my 12gauge. Shot right threw the heart. 8)


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

jim21 said:


> I aimed 15inches above his head.450to500yds and the 8point buck went down with my 12gauge. Shot right threw the heart. 8)


hhhhmmmmmmm...........


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

From the roof of my truck, Snowshoe hair wile I was stationed in Alaska we paced it off at 103 meters/yards, I used my freinds 22lr bolt action rifle. Got him right behind the front leg, at first I thought I missed but a few seconds later he popped up on his hind feet and fell over dead.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

A couple of years ago my youngest son took a shot at a buck standing broadside with a .243, after the shot the buck laid down in the crp and kept watching us. I took a shot with a .270 and his head dropped into the crp. Both shots were aimed a little high to try adjust for trajectory. We walked out to it to dress it out; there was a shot through the lungs and another through the neck.
We guesstimated the shots to be 450 to 500 yards. Then with both the tripometer of the pickup and a handheld gps we found they were 450 yard shots.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

.300 win mag with a 180grn G3 balistic silver tip at 125 yards. man she was so way out there (laughs all around). Ya it sounds close but the G3 round did not open up leaving very little damage and it looked like a FMJ hit him. But it took out the one lung the heart and exited the front chest. It was one of those shots that you say wow when its over. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

With a rifle......I have not killed anything with my 7mm.....but how about a squirel at a whopping 30 yards with the .22 LR.

With my Muzzleloader.....150 yards, open sites. Dropped that deer like nothing. But the bead on the top of its back....dropped right there....295 gr power belt.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The most impressive shot of my career: head shooting a fox squirrel at 178 yards. (give or take a few yards because I stepped it).With a standard weight Savage 93, tube fed bolt gun with 4x scope off handed. 

You may bow down and worship me! :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

480 yards on a p-dog with my model 70 winchester in .270. 180 yards standing on a cottontail with the same gun.

mark


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Sitting coyote at 300 paces this last fall. It just sat there and watched me get out my Savage heavy barrel .308, put the Harris bipod on, get into the bed of the truck and set up across the roof. I had enough time to guesstimate the range at about 300 yards and put the neccesary clicks on my scope. One shot one kill, right though the neck. It is the farthest I had ever shot at anything, including targets.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your going to get hooked on long range Robert.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

350-400 from atop the highest point in ND , Muley Buck and Muley Doe. across a revean at the bottom of another hill. :sniper: :sniper: 
One shot at each.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Dang, I can't even see that far.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, these aren't my shots, but I ain't seen the guy who made them post, and I was there spotting for him.

His first long range shot on a deer: Buck at 675 yards measured with a laser range finder, 300 WM, deer dropped at the shot, he thought he missed cause when he recovered from the recoil the deer was gone, I laughed and said, "he is now laying where he was standing." 8)

Last fall: doe at a lasered 1130 yards. This one was really cool, I set up the spotter directly behind him and watched the bullet all the way to the deer.

No, I won't tell you who it is, although some of you may have already guessed.  :lol:

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

He is a very knowledgeable on rifles, cartridges, trajectory, reloading and the like.

He is also very helpful as I have sent him a few PM's with guestions. He knows alot and is willing to share. Never condecinding very honest and humble. Need I say more....................


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Ok next question at what range do you think , it is unreasonable to take the shot.

I didnt hear if the doe went down cleanly. I assume it did and that is AWESOME shooting. but at 1100+ yards most guns do not carry enough energy to cleanly kill.

Not to bring anyone down or belittle ANYONE , just a Honest question.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Ok next question at what range do you think , it is unreasonable to take the shot.


It depends on the rifle. A fellow who posts here often (People) would like to use his 50 cal, but can't. I would guess with a good scope he would punch their lights out at an honest one mile. They have a one mile club in Pennsylvania, and yes it is for shooting deer.
The 338 Lapua and the 338 Ultra mag are good to 1500 yards. Many of the fellows on longrangehunter.com shoot both these calibers to 1500 yards. Expect to do some serious gunsmithing and spend over $1000 on a scope for 1500 yards. Also expect to buy some very expensive bullets with high ballistic coefficients that open at low velocities. Further, do some serous deer behavior observations. At that range you don't want the deer to suddenly take a step as you fire your rifle. Have you seen the airhorns that use canned air? Some people will blow that or have someone do it for them just before the shot. They will stand like a rock for a minute or two. A coyote howler works very well. Last, and most important it doesn't take much wind to cut you down to 500 yards or less. For 1000 yards nothing over 5 mph, and if it is gusty and not a steady 5 mph forget the shot. 
I don't remember the wildcat caliber, but this year some fellow put ten shots in ten inches at 1800 yards. 
The problem with long range shooting is it is nearly impossible to get a good set up. Sometimes you see 50 deer, before you can set up a safe shot. I would guess in that regard it is safer than the type of hunting where you shoot at deer running at 200 yards. Many people don't have time to scrutinize their background as well as when you have ten minutes to watch a deer and decide if your going to take the shot or not.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh boy, here we go again. I imagine his .300 Win Mag had enough snort at that range dd:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do you know the guy?

Robert, last night I was out shooting my 308 and my stinking Leupold blurred out on me. I think I paid just under a grand for that thing, and at 100 yards I couldn't see the bull to shoot. I called Leupold today, and they said just send it in we'll fix it. I will have withdrawls waiting for it to come back.
Remember how I badmouthed Nikon over the last couple years. I decided to try another one and purchased a Buckmaster with side focus and mil dot. I am very happy. As a matter of fact I bought another, and may get a third. Only $289. Got to go -- later.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

englishpointer said:


> Ok next question at what range do you think , it is unreasonable to take the shot.
> 
> I didnt hear if the doe went down cleanly. I assume it did and that is AWESOME shooting. but at 1100+ yards most guns do not carry enough energy to cleanly kill.
> 
> Not to bring anyone down or belittle ANYONE , just a Honest question.


Unreasonable in my mind depends on the guy pulling the trigger, only YOU know your capabilities and limitations.

When the doe was hit it walked a few yards and then bedded down, it never got back up.

He was shooting a 300 WM with his own reloads, and yes, he shoots often, several different calibers.

Nice smooch there Zogman.  :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Huntin 1,

I'm a grandpa. Everyone knows Grandpa is a old softie. :wink: :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, me too. Never woulda thought I'd be a grandpa this young.

He's a grandpa too by the way. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Bummer on the Leupold there Plainsman. I am going to have to get another rifle so I can try out this Buckmaster that you and Huntin1 rave about. Think I can get it past the wife? Hmmm, I wonder what I can sell around here?

My best long range shot lately was a squirrel out of a tree right here in the middle of Durham. Those .22 Super Colibris are sure nice in quiet for urban pest control. They are so quiet that you can actually hear the bullet hit those little tree rats. Took him out the living room window with my Winchester 9422. I ranged the tree at a whopping 28 yards with my Yardage Pro 800. That makes about 10 tree rats on the year. I really hate squirrels. Gotta stay sharp for those 30 yard shots durning NC deer season!

Are you retired yet there Plainsman?

RC


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nope, six months to go. It is getting harder to concentrate every day at work. Writing for publication is the worst. Well, second place. Reading dry reference literature can put you right to sleep. I'm going to fall out of my chair one of these days. I just about had to go soak my head in cold water yesterday. I pumped enough caffeine through my system to give an elephant a coronary. 
Still thinking about which 4X4 to haul my old carcass around with when I retire. Leaning a little towards the Ranger XP right now. Had one up to 44 miles an hour on the pavement the other day. The accessories are near limitless. I guess the new fuel injection starts good in the wintertime. I can plow snow so my wife can go to work. Some one has to earn enough money for ammo. Also, I can haul my nodakoutdoors friends around when they stop in.

Hey zogman did you slay the walleye up in the Minnesota angle area? I really enjoyed your last two emails. I forwarded the one to our pastor, and he got a kick out of it.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The Angle is a project this year. 26x36 garage. The cabin is only 24x28 with loft of 10x24. Wife keeps walking around saying "Are you sure it's going to be big enough?" Tongue in check of course. Walleye fihing has been great though. The boat goes in this weekend. I am taking the next 3 weekends to fish so I suppose it will slow up now. One of this days I'll take the time too post some pics.

Just so I am not highjacking the thread my longest shot was a nice 4x4 whitetail buck at between 470 to 500 yards, across a little draw. 270 Winchester, 140 gr Hornady, 58gr of H4831, Federal 210 primer. About 2 feet of snow clear, calm day. I was laying in the snow next to a fence post. He was broadside watching two real cute does (I think they were both blonds) about 100 yards in front of him.
I held right even with the top of his ears. He humped up and ran about 50 yards and dropped. When we gutted him the bullet broke one rib and blew up his heart and was next to the hide on the other side.

Another shot that impressed one of my best rabbit chockin buddies from MN was a whitetail doe out in Montana at about 250 yards. He had hunted deer in the Grand Rapids area all his life and never shot a deer at more than 50 yards. I really wooed him offhand with the same old 270. :lol: 
He had a Mulie Buck tag and spent the first 2 days in awe watching them hop. The next 2 days wanting to be closer than 100 yards. Finally killed a 4x4 at about 150 yards. I am still his hero and the greatest shot he knows :toofunny:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey plainsman, are you sure it is not just your eyesight?? I mean the scope could be ok....you never know. :wink: I think you should have someone verify that it is indeed "blurred".

I have not made any shots that I would consider "outstanding". I did however shoot my old man's rain gauge at about 50 yards with my BB gun when I was about 8. I never for the life of me thought I would hit it. Well, I did...I still think my butt is sore from that one. We laugh about it now.. 

I guess if I had to pick a shot it would be my final shot at the 500 meter line when I was in boot camp. I had to hit it to make expert. If I missed I would be a sharpshooter. My DI knew this and knew I was one of the better shooters in the platoon. He then proceeded to "whisper" in my ear about how badly I was going to miss my next shot.....which is odd because they usually left us alone on the firing range. Anyway, I ended up smacking that B mod target dead center in the chest. After the shot I happened to just glance up at him. He just winked at me and turned around and left.....I thought that was pretty neat. I wont forget that one.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Hey plainsman, are you sure it is not just your eyesight?? I mean the scope could be ok....you never know.


Actually that was one of the first thoughts that crossed my mind. I beat feet back to the truck for two more scopes. At first I was relieved when they were both clear, but then I started saying nasty things about Leupold. I have two old VariXII tactical scopes and those old boys are workhorses.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope you were looking through the correct end of the scope. At your age they say the mind is usually gone. lol


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Longshot said:


> I hope you were looking through the correct end of the scope. At your age they say the mind is usually gone. lol


Maybe I better have another look.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jeez plainsman, maybe I should come out to your place and check it for you. Wouldn't want you to hurt yourself, it takes old guys longer to heal up. 

:sniper:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

A turkey at 280 yards. I had a bipod as a rest. Took it with a .270 out of my Model 70.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Been spending my time on the rifle ranges not hunting.

Iron sights, M1 Garand Service Rifle, 1000 yds. in the black, 20 for 20. Long range competition.

Anyone going to the Prairie Rose State Games in Bismarck in July?


----------

